# Suchmaschinenfreundliche URLs



## sniffler (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

ich hab schon wieder eine Frage:
wie kann ich meine URLs so verändern, dass kein Query String mehr vorhanden ist ?
also ich habe bis jetzt: "www.hoster.de/index.php?site=kontakt"

und das ist ja anscheinend nicht sonderlich Suchmaschinenfreundlich. Ich hab von einer Möglichkeit gelesen, die URLs umzuwandeln, hab aber keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren könnte.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Chico


----------



## Michael Engel (4. Juli 2007)

Zauberwort "Mod Rewrite"


----------



## sniffler (4. Juli 2007)

Top, merci


----------

